# Good gaming computer with a budget of $2000?



## MuChIcKa (May 22, 2011)

Case: NZXT Phantom EATX Steel Computer Case 
MB: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Z68 
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K Quad Core 
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6970 880MHZ 2GB 5.5GHZ 
HS: Coolit Systems Eco CPU Water Cooling System 
PSU: Corsair TX750W 750W ATX 12V 60A 24PIN 
SSD: OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Sandforce 120GB 2.5IN SATA2 
HD Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 6GB/S 7200RPM 64MB Cache 
CD/DVD: LG GH24NS50 24X 

And i need a monitor..... What should I get for a monitor?? 
I do 70% gaming and 30% web surfing 

So my questions are:

1. What monitors are good for gaming?? 
2. What parts should I change?? 
3. Is the GPU good enough to play games like starcraft 2, crysis 2, etc?
4. I5 2500k or I7 960??
5. If I7 960, what mobo??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use a 2X2GB matched pair for the RAM, drop the SSD and swap the liquid cooling for a good air cooler and you're good.
You might want to look over our suggested builds.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi MuChIcka,

For gaming monitors, I recommend checking out Asus, Viewsonic, and LG monitors. Nice system you got there by the way.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Samsung are always a good choice for monitors. I have been using and selling Acer's the last couple of years with no problems. Asus seems to be another popular choice here.


----------



## MuChIcKa (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the advices  huge help 

but what processor is better for gaming??

I5 2500k or i7 960?


----------



## lokomoko (Aug 7, 2011)

for that comp. maybe get a better PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

both processors are a good choice, both overclock well, the psu you have chosen is fine.

however I would chose an x58 chipset board or a p67 chipset board depending on the processor you choose and also drop the ssd


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

lokomoko said:


> for that comp. maybe get a better PSU.


What could be better than the SeaSonic built Corsair the OP listed??


----------

